# Evil Queen in Enchanted



## snowkei (Aug 24, 2008)

hey all, me again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





today I tried the look of evil queen in disney movie 'enchanted'!
here is the evil queen





and here's my take!lol













what I use
[face]
estee lauder double wear liquid foundation #38
chanel loose powder #30

[brow]
MAC ppt e/l #engraved

[eye]
Dior eye show cream e/s #pop aquadelic
MAC e/s #carbon. big t. stormwash. swimming. nylon
MAC f/l #blacktrack
MAC ppt e/l #engraved
ardell lashes #111.119(upper) 108.part of 106(lower)

[cheek]
BB blush #tawny
stila sun spf15 #shade 1

[lip]
MAC l/g #bow belle
MAC l/s #media

and....this is for fun!lol


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 24, 2008)

You are such an amazing artist!!! Excellent job!!!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow is seriously all that I can say. Amazing job!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 24, 2008)

Fierce!! I love it.


----------



## pinkpumpkin (Aug 24, 2008)

Fantastic!  Love it!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2008)

Fabulous!! you Nailed this look...


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 24, 2008)

You should be working in the entertainment industry - you have seriously mad skills.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Aug 24, 2008)

WOW!!!  That looks awesome!


----------



## nunu (Aug 24, 2008)

wow! thats amazing work.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 24, 2008)

Your FOTDs are so inspiring!  Thanks for sharing your creativity with us!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 24, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Aug 24, 2008)

So well done!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 24, 2008)

wow! great job.


----------



## Briar (Aug 24, 2008)

I love how you incorporated your eyebrows into the shadow, absolutely incredible!


----------



## leena (Aug 24, 2008)

Excellent job!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 25, 2008)

um... wowza


----------



## glamgirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, I love it!. You nailed it


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 25, 2008)

This is awesome! You have such an awesome talent! I always enjoy seeing what you will come up with next!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 25, 2008)

amazing work! you're so talented!


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 25, 2008)

love it! i love how you made your real eyebrows sorta like your crease.


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

There is a small part of me that wants to hate on you b/c of jealousy, but, alas, I will not allow myself to do it. Just kidding. You are waaayyy too talented and should be making beau coups of money somewhere in the entertainment or fashion world!!!!!


----------



## magia (Aug 25, 2008)

All I can say is wow and haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Stunning!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you definately pass for the cute young asian evil queen.  Amazing job!


----------



## Ciara (Aug 25, 2008)

you makeup diva, you!!!

Go Girl!!!

i love your skills.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Aug 25, 2008)

wowww you did a really amazing job!!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 25, 2008)

I iterally gasped when i saw this.. wowiieeeee


----------



## Nox (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, I like your makeup better than hers.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

incredible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 25, 2008)

This is awesome! You are awesome....  Just, awesome.  Love it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 26, 2008)

That is AWESOME


----------



## fondue (Aug 26, 2008)

Stunning O_O


----------



## devin (Aug 26, 2008)

amazing!! your talent is out of this world!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_LOL, I like your makeup better than hers._

 
I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## _Ella_ (Aug 26, 2008)

I think your makeup looks much better than the original! amazing job!


----------



## RJN (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, amazing work


----------



## Jot (Aug 26, 2008)

you are so amazing


----------



## deadSAVVY (Aug 26, 2008)

I love it! you are brilliant!


----------



## innocent (Aug 26, 2008)

this is great


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_LOL, I like your makeup better than hers._

 





.Great job.You are very talented.


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Aug 26, 2008)

i envy your skills
its like...its better then the movie version, its amazing.
mad evil


----------



## tangerine_lilly (Aug 26, 2008)

om my...gosh.... you sre skilled. loving it


----------



## n_c (Aug 26, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## damsel (Aug 26, 2008)

love it!


----------



## User93 (Aug 26, 2008)

You Should Work For Maaaaaac!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, so when can I fly in and have you do MY makeup ? LOL


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 28, 2008)

love it love it love it


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 28, 2008)

I like yours much better. I just saw this movie like couple of days ago and I notice her makeup, but i thought it was really messy, I like how you did it.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh wow i LOVE your FOTD's. this is so inspiring!  
simply breath-taking..


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 28, 2008)

I am STUNNED and very jealous! That was soooooo amazing, you should definitly do this for a living, you have mega, fantastic skills.


----------



## kichii.chan (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol.  很可愛


----------



## Just_me (Dec 13, 2008)

you did an incredible job!!! Fabulous!!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 13, 2008)

LOVE it i like what you did in the last pic!


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow! Great job! I particularly like how you incorporated your natural brow into the eyeshadow.


----------



## Ria (Dec 13, 2008)

That's amazing! Well Done!!


----------



## ktb8293 (Dec 13, 2008)

I love how you hid the natural brows - Great Job!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 13, 2008)

WOW you did an amazing job


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 19, 2008)

very well done, i think its amazing!!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 20, 2008)

daaayum thats vicious!!!!


----------

